

Ash HN: Please rate my free job search iPad app - ecaron
http://itunes.com/apps/jobsearchxl

======
ecaron
I know the screenshots in the store are lopsided, and yes we have an Android
app already (<http://linkup.com/android>). We're working on a HTML5-enhanced
version for the site, but until then I hope people find this useful.

There are 2 other iPad-exclusive job apps, and I'm hoping ours is the best -
but figured that there is no community more brutally honest than my fellow
HNers:)

(Also, if you don't have iTunes installed, you can view it at
<http://linkup.com/ipad> or at [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/job-search-
xl/id372602126?mt=...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/job-search-
xl/id372602126?mt=8))

